# Jambalaya



## GB (Nov 28, 2004)

Jambalaya

1/3 cup chopped celery
¼ cup chopped onion
¼ cup chopped green (or red or yellow) sweet pepper
2 tablespoons butter
1 14.5 oz can tomatoes, cut up
1 ½ cups chicken broth
2/3 cup long grain rice
1 teaspoon dried basil or thyme, crushed
¼ teaspoon garlic powder
¼ teaspoon pepper
¼ to ½ teaspoon bottled hot pepper sauce
1 bay leaf
2 cups cubed cooked chicken
1 to 2 lb linguica or andoui sausage
1 lb shrimp, cleaned and peeled.


1.    In large skillet place aprox 12 oz skinless boneless chicken breasts and 1 ½ cup water. Bring to boil. Reduce heat. Cover ans simmer 12 - 14 min or until chicken is tender and no longer pink. Cut into cubes.

2.    In large skillet cook celery, onion, and sweet pepper in butter till tender but not brown

3.    Stir in undrained tomatoes, chicken broth, uncooked rice, basil or thyme - crushed, garlic powder, pepper, hot sauce, bay leaf. Bring to boil; reduce heat. Cover and simmer about 20 min or till rice is tender. Stir in sausage about 5 or 10 min in. Stir in chicken. Heat through. Add shrimp and cook until shrimp are done. Discard bay leaf.


Makes 4 servings.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 28, 2004)

I garountee that this is one of my favorites on the planet, GB!  And this recipe of yours is a quick, simple way of making it.  Sure looks good, too!

One of these days when you're feeling adventurous, combine equal amounts of olive oil and flour in a heavy pot, stirring constantly until it is the color of a new copper penny, then dump in your celery, onions and pepper and cook for 4-5 minutes.  Add your liquids and seasonings to taste, then throw in the chicken and andouille to cook on low for 4-8 hours.  Then scoop that over separately cooked rice with a tad of file powder sprinkled on top of the rice.

A few dashes of tabasco, a cold brew and Joe LeBlon playing in the background!


----------



## GB (Nov 28, 2004)

Oh Audeo, That sounds great. I will be trying that very soon!!! MMM my mouth is watering now.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Nov 28, 2004)

Another way to cook jambalaya is our family favorite. Proceed with the recipe but instead of cooking on the stove top, put all the ingredients into an eight quart stock pot and place in a 350 degree oven for about 90 minutes. Takes a bit of time but turns out beautifully!


----------

